# South Korean Army Cadet Exchange



## shreenan (20 Dec 2011)

Any idea how the death of Kim Jong Il will affect the South Korean exchange?  ???


----------



## dapaterson (20 Dec 2011)

Well, I'm betting it means this kid won't be coming to Canada.


----------

